# question



## peacefish (Jan 22, 2008)

Why would anyone fly fish?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Because they can.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Its a little more challenging than impaling a night crawler or a wad of play dough on a hook and dunking it. More of an art form than throwing hardware. Not that there is wrong with any of the aforementioned strategies, I just got bored with them. I kind of compare it to deer hunting, I used to shoot anything with antlers, got tired of it because there wasn't much challenge. I guess the reason I fly fishing is it challenges me.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

peacefish said:


> Why would anyone fly fish?


Because it is more of a challenge and a lot more rewarding when you catch something!


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I switched to fly fishing because I wasn't catching that many fish w/ lures / spinners / bait.

I love to fish rivers. I catch way more fish fly fishing than I ever did w/ a spinning rod. 

At the end of the day, fishing is fishing...so whatever floats your boat...as long as you do it legally. 

If you've never done it...you should give it a try. There defnitely is a learning curve to fly fishing...it might take a while to start catching fish, but once you learn how to cast, get a good drift, tie on the right flies, and keep your line from getting tangled....it's the best sport in the world!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

For the same reason people bait fish.... LOL


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

peacefish said:


> Why would anyone fly fish?


Because all the ice melted.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

peacefish said:


> Why would anyone fly fish?


It's a great way to use my flyfishing tackle.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Fly fishing is fun; if you start you're hooked for life!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

sinergy said:


> For the same reason people bait fish.... LOL


+1

Kinda like a hunter asking why one chooses a bow, rifle, slingshot or muzzleloader.

Flyfishing is just another form of "fishing". Different weapons-same result. Catch fish


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

peacefish said:


> Why would anyone fly fish?


To pick up chicks. Women love dudes who know how to handle a long rod, are masters of technique, and are passionate when getting it on.

Seriously though, my first date with my wife was a day on the river, it was then I knew I had found The One.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

Personally, I fly fish to irritate the snobby, upper-crust types....and I enjoy the age-old practice of "catch and not release".

Why do people ask such ridiculous questions???


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Because nothing in the fishing world is more exciting to me then watching a fish take a dry fly or seeing my strike indicator go under only to set the hook and feel every twitch of the fishes head.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I enjoy fooling fish using an imitation of their natural food that I tied myself.


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Because you can smoke a cigar.


----------



## Tyf1y (Mar 1, 2012)

I fly fish because the voices in my head tell me to.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Tyf1y said:


> I fly fish because the voices in my head tell me to.


I have this shirt


----------

